# [SOLVED] czarny ekran po klasyczniej instalacji ze stage 3

## piotrk2683

Witam

wracam do Gentoo po kilkuletniej przerwie, postawiłem system w klasyczny sposób ze stage 3,ale mam problem,

po uruchomieniu komputera, gdy system jest już zainstalowany, po uruchomieniu kernela, sterowników i usług, gdy powinna być konsola jest tylko czarny ekran ,a co gorsza, nie mogę przejść na inną konsolę, jakby po prostu system się zwiesił,

pozostaje mi chrootować system i coś zmienić, ale nie bardzo wiem co, bo Xorga ani środowiska graficznego jeszcze nie instalowałem,

proszę o pomoc, jak sobie poradzić z tym czarnym ekranem  :Smile: 

laptop Asus X54H-K54LY, jądro systemu skompilowane z genkernela,Last edited by piotrk2683 on Thu Oct 03, 2013 2:09 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Crenshaw

skad wiesz ze uruchomil sie kernel/sterowniki/uslugi? ekran nie jest wtedy czarny czy zgadujesz?

----------

## piotrk2683

dziękuję za interesowanie się moim  problemem,

widzę to, jak się uruchamia system ,są napisy i pisze co jest "ładowane",

widzę uruchamianie sytemu, dopiero na sam koniec uruchamiania, gdy powinna być konsola, jest ten czarny ekran i jakby zwiecha,

próbuje przejść na inną konsolę, ctrl+alt+Fn ,czy alt+Fn, ale nic nie mogę zrobić,

----------

## halvmork

Wydaje mi się że to problem z framebuferem, próbowałeś kompilować jądro bez niego?

----------

## piotrk2683

próbowałem zrobić swoje jajko, ale system nie wstał,

jak się okazało powodem czarnego ekranu było nie dopisanie wymaganej przez genkernela opcji:

 *Quote:*   

> video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1024x768-32@85

 

do gruba,

zlekceważyłem tą opcję, sądzą, że nie będzie potrzebna, ale okazało się, że źle zrobiłem, bo jednak w przypadku genkernela okazała się ona u mnie koniecznością,

system działa, dziękuję za naprowadzenie i pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

